# Chaotic, fast classical



## Lyklar (Aug 12, 2016)

Hey,
This is my first post here, I'll probably make a proper introduction later but I have to go in ten minutes so I'll quickly pose my question - hopefully I'll have some answers when I get back 
I enjoy classical due to probably quite a different reason to others - I normally listen to metal, or more specifically symphonic black metal. What I'm looking for in classical is fast, chaotic, ascending and descending, crescendo-ing and diminuendo-ing (hopefully they're words) and generally intense classical. I enjoy the calmer stuff, but the thing I've always loved about black metal is the intensity (I'm not too big on the whole ambient thing that's so popular right now).
For an example of what I'm looking for, here's an Emperor song with the kind of stuff I'm looking for at around 1:55 (obviously classical doesn't have electric guitars and some Norwegian bloke yelling, but neither was I expecting that).






Thanks everyone in advance - as I said I'll try to introduce myself properly later. Adios!


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Try this:


----------



## nbergeron (Dec 30, 2015)

Elliott Carter maybe?


----------



## Hildadam Bingor (May 7, 2016)

Okay:


----------



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

Try this: it goes from vewwy, vewwy quiet to pants-leg-flapping loud. Best listened to LOUD with the subwoofers cranked up. I guarantee you you'll like it!








Virgil Fox in Heavy Organ, live at the Fillmore and live at Winterland


----------



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)

Classical metal head bangers


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Here's a fast weedle-e, weedle-e one for ya!


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

starthrower said:


> Here's a fast weedle-e, weedle-e one for ya!


If O.P don't like this ...he/ she is lost .


----------



## Avey (Mar 5, 2013)

Um maybe referencing the above, but I recommend:

*Khachaturian, Sabre Dance!*






Sure, a notable work, but nonetheless pretty extravagant, talking pace...


----------



## DeepR (Apr 13, 2012)

There are crescendos in metal?

Anyway, maybe you'll find something here :
http://www.talkclassical.com/29901-wild-chaotic-orchestral-pieces.html


----------



## Judith (Nov 11, 2015)

Avey said:


> Um maybe referencing the above, but I recommend:
> 
> *Khachaturian, Sabre Dance!*
> 
> ...


Saw it live in concert performed by Vasily Petrenko and the Royal Liverpool Philharmonic. Wonderful.


----------



## Hildadam Bingor (May 7, 2016)

DeepR said:


> There are crescendos in metal?


Sure, ever since it became the slightly more macho man's post-rock:


----------



## TwoFlutesOneTrumpet (Aug 31, 2011)

Shostakovich


----------



## Meyerbeer Smith (Mar 25, 2016)

You might want to check out Therion, who do metal adaptations of Wagner.


----------

